# Rattie Railroad Trip to Chicago, IL from Madison, IN and then up to Minneapolis, MN



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I will be making a trip to the Chicago area to pass off some lovely rats from a breeder near me in Indiana. Felcore99 is adopting but lives all the way in Minneapolis so we are forming a rattie railroad to get the rats up to him and reduce the gas for a huge trip. Anyone on the way from Indianapolis, IN to the Wisconsin/Illinois border would be more than welcome to help us out. I will be picking up rats from the Love of Rats Rattery in a few weeks and would like to know if anyone else on the forum would be interested in adopting some rescues from her too. If anyone is on the way from Madison, IN to Chicago, IL then I would be more than happy to drop them off on my way. Another breeder, who Felcore99 is also adopting from, will get the rats from me around Chicago and the Wisconsin border. Felcore99 will be meeting the breeder in Wisconsin and making his way back to Minneapolis, MN. If you would be on his way home he would also be able to drop off some rats for you. If you are not on our path but would like to meet us somewhere not too far out of the way go ahead and let us know. This is going to be a long drive for us so it would be advantageous for us to meet you somewhere on the roads we will already be traveling.
The link for the Love of Rats Rattery is http://fortheloveofrats.weebly.com/index.html. Once again, I would be more than happy to help anyone interested. If you do decide to fill out an application form make sure to note that you are on the rattie railroad with David and Kreighton.


----------



## centennial (Aug 28, 2012)

When are you planning to do this?


----------

